
A layman's explanation for “Everything is a file” - pcr910303
https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/141016/a-laymans-explanation-for-everything-is-a-file-what-differs-from-windows
======
ktpsns
Does anybody enjoy plan9's /net FS? I am familiar with netcat and enjoy it as
the (self named) "Swiss army knife of networking".

I wonder about advantages of the /net FS in everydays Linux workflow.

